# Intermittant Ringer



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

Quickly learning about the D3, thanks to everyone here. I am having an issue where my ringer will play the selected ring tones one minute and only vibrating the next. It's almost like it goes silent every other time the phone rings. It's very peculiar. I have noticed it more over the last few days so I am looking into what apps I have added that might be causing the problem. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Greg


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm noticing intermittent sound in general, as well as intermittent GPS to boot! Anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone at all?


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Not here man.
Running liberty on my d3, and all seems well. I have not seen any sound issues and have experienced only 1 or 2 reboots since install.

Sorry not much help


----------



## keithk23 (Dec 21, 2011)

What appears to be happening is the external sound is being switched to the earpiece speaker. So, the sound is still there, but obviously not amplified nearly as much and in your pocket, will appear to just vibrate. I have found that using an app that has sound will move the ringer sound back to the external speaker, but then as soon as you get a call, it does go back to the earpiece when you hang up. Very strange and I'm guessing there won't be a fix until ICS, which does appear to be coming along quite nicely.


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks. Let me know if anyone learns of any fixes.


----------

